
Why how is boring and how why is awesome - pgebhard
http://bitquabit.com/post/why-how-is-boring-and-how-why-is-awesome/
======
infinity
This article has also been submitted some days ago with a different URL. Here
is the discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2494013>

